
How to get your Professors’ Attention — along with Coaching or Mentoring - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-professors%e2%80%99-attention-or-how-to-get-the-coaching-and-mentorship-you-need
======
woan
When I was at Berkeley undergrad, virtually no one showed up for professor
office hours, so it was incredibly easy to get to know your professor even for
the large auditorium classes.

------
jseliger
Note that this is a companion essay to the one discussed extensively here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1729501> .

